# Can't speak your mind anymore!



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I just read where there is a Republican for the Florida House said that he thinks Obummer should be hanged for treason. Now everyone is jumping on him and saying he should not run. Secret Service even payed him a visit. Even the Republicans are giving him shit!! This country makes me want to puke sometimes!! Seems to me anytime someone says someone that people don't agree with. Everyone wants to jump their case. Look at how liberals and a lot of others get all tied in a knot if someone says something about a gay. It doesn't have to be bad, just disagree with them and they will boycott and advertisers start dropping people.

What we need to do is get a list of liberal actors(I have seen a few before) and anyone else that is always boycotting if you don't agree like Sharpton,Jackson and the rest of the douchebags and conservatives like us need to start hurting their wallets. Stop watching movies that have liberal actors,stop anything that has to do with sports teams,shopping at stores that cave to these people. I think there are more of us that there are of them. We always complain about it but we don't do much. If we start doing what they do, it might open a few eyes.. MAYBE!!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I was reading about this, they sent the FBI to my door to shut me up on facebook. It's happening, they even have shills on youtube working for COINTELPRO now


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maybe he should have stattec with suggesting a trial, then work up to the hanging.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

> I have sworn upon the altar of God, eternal hostility against every form of tyranny over the mind of man.
> Thomas Jefferson


Those who preach tolerance are the most intolerant.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Maybe somebody needs to put on their big boy pants after all the hateful stuff put out by the libs they should have a little thicker skin when something comes in their direction.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

As I have found even on this forum is that some people don't like when you speak your mind, but I don't care what some people think, but I will read what many say!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

There's two fairly prolific stories recently about big game hunters, one of which was a girl (side note, apparently it offends the left when you call any female over 18 a girl) who took down a lion, another was a guy who took a rhino I believe it was.... both stories involved death threats among other forms of harassment. Death threats. We're going to kill you, because you killed an aminal. How idiotic? Anyways, for the guy at least he had to up and move his whole family it got so bad.

It's okay to threaten the lives of the Right. How dare you even make a funny joke about the left.

I am okay with public hangings. Girls are girls are girls. Firing squad isn't a bad idea either. Obama is black and I could care less, his actions are colorless and deserving of impeachment. My food poops on your food, and I will never feel bad for shooting an animal, and if I ever did feel bad for it I sure as hell wouldn't blather on about it while munching on a McDonalds McDouble.

Right now RPD needs to pop in and mention how our forefathers would be shooting by now.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> There's two fairly prolific stories recently about big game hunters, one of which was a girl (side note, apparently it offends the left when you call any female over 18 a girl) who took down a lion, another was a guy who took a rhino I believe it was.... both stories involved death threats among other forms of harassment. Death threats. We're going to kill you, because you killed an aminal. How idiotic? Anyways, for the guy at least he had to up and move his whole family it got so bad.
> 
> It's okay to threaten the lives of the Right. How dare you even make a funny joke about the left.
> 
> ...


RPD will have to be second fiddle, bring it on you dam liberal butt heads.... locknload.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Everyone is supposed to have the right to freely speak about what is in their mind. They don't have any right to threaten someone. 

OK you alphabet soupers, listen very carefully:

We do have a right to express our opinions, discuss our thoughts in order to learn or explore the possibilities but if someone were to discuss (with no action intended) how to make an explosive device it would be considered a threat. Hogwash! "Mindgames" where one, or a group, discuss how to build a bomb or make incendiary devices or possible ways to make poisonous gasses threatens no one. They are simply mental exercises which serve to teach critical thinking and methodical approach to problems in a detail oriented manner. It is my opinion that discussing the details in actually making a bomb serves to teach just how dangerous it is to construct such a device. 

Could we talk about how to make a smoke generator here? I doubt the moderators would allow it but it would be a good idea to discuss simply because it would accent the things that can go wrong. It is completely lawful to make a single shot shotgun in your home. It takes about an hour to do so. As long as the barrel of the shotgun is at least 18 inches long and the gun has an overall length of 27 inches it is legal to construct and use. It is illegal (not necessarily unlawful) to sell or transfer that shotgun to someone else without having it serialized and paying the manufacturing tax. It is illegal to make a fully automatic firearm without the license to do so but it is not unlawful. I have no use for a fully auto firearm - to me it is a waste of ammunition - but it is easier to make a full auto than it is to make a semi auto repeating firearm. (three moving parts)

My point here is that even though some things are legal to discuss there is a fear that one could get into trouble for doing so. 
While I would enjoy the mental exercise of discussing the making a "perfect" bomb I would never want to take the risk of actual making one. I like having all of my body parts attached in the manner that the Creator intended. 

So, shall we discuss making an atomic bomb?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm not sure but I believe the Feds consider hanging Obummer as a death threat. He should have said something to the effect that we should give Obummer a fair trial on the charges of treason and then imprison him for the rest of his natural life. I don't think hanging is used anymore by the federal government, but I could be wrong. Or was it firing squad, or keel hauling. Oh well, as long as he's tried and found guilty.

Unfortunately we seem to forget that Obummer seems to have a lot of help on Capitol Hill. I wonder how these people justify in their minds all the things they do that appear to be against the Constitution. I guess if I were a sitting judge for the trial of all involved, I'd have to recommend they build a new prison.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> Maybe he should have stattec with suggesting a trial, then work up to the hanging.


Started. The weird word was supposed to be started.
Virtual keyboards on tablets kick me in the head.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I know I used what this guy said about Bummer as an example. But the big picture is liberals and democrats and even SOME Republicans want to make a big stink when someone says something that is not PC.. Look at what the Duck Dynasty guy said about what HE thought about gays. He was just stating his own opinion and people wanted to hang him for it. Then you have someone say say something else about a certain "thing" and people want to boycott whichever network or company that hosts that person. Advertisers are SCARED of gays,minorities and liberals! We need to make them afraid of us!! Minorities are JUST THAT!! They are a minority part of the population. We are the majority!! We NEED to show them that fact!! Something I have noticed in the past few years. Minorities only make up about 22-28% of the population from what I have read. But the make up 50% or more of the people in commercial and television. Even gays are in almost EVERY ****ing show that is on television these days!! You know why? Because all we do is sit back and do nothing about it! Just look at commercials these days, especially the big companies. You have almost every race, same sex couples and mixed raced couples.. 

I think WE should have a list of these companies and choose to use their business/service or not. WE ARE the majority. WE need to hurt them financially and maybe they will start listening to US!!


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I stopped voting a decade ago. I know many of you will tell me how it matters, ok.... computer thought here.

I was working an IPN (Instant Payment Notification) script that handled payments for items then actions based on the item number and category it was based in. The first step was taking a payment and placing from one account to another and verify the ACH, CC or whatever post method used in the transaction as it had to handle multiple payment methods for this online payment center. I took this time to realize how easy it would be to withdraw the money skim .05 cents from it and make 2 deposits one into the correct account and one into mine. Sure people have gone to jail for similar things when caught, but the payer would never know as it was an amount they agreed to and the receiver could have it justified as a process fee... or some crap I could make up. The point is I could work the system to my advantage and make myself some extra cash no one would be able to catch unless they hired another developer....

Not lets go into vote counting, Money Vote tally, whatever you want to call it, it works the same. I could easily skim a vote if I developed the system to get whoever I wanted in place no matter what the public wanted. I have some mind that this is already happening. It's not hard, not even close to hard. To hide it, when dealing in higher numbers with humans interfacing is even easier.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The hard part is finding out what companies are fighting against us. You can find a list of companies that are anti-gun on the NRA website (I believe) but what about our 1st, 4th, 5th ect. amendment protected rights?

I know Google is a big offender of 5th and 4th amendment rights and that they are anti-2nd so I don't use anything Google. The AARP is anti 2nd amendment so when I found that out (and checked with them) I stopped that membership. There are stores and shops that are anti 2nd and 4th amendment and I refuse to do business with them. Anyplace that posts a "Gun Free Zone" sign I don't spend my money there. What about those big conglomerate corporations like Proctor and Gamble or Johnson and Johnson? What about car makers and housewares? Computer and peripheral manufacturers? What about software companies... Microsoft? anyone? I have a computer that is completely Microsoft free, anyone else?

What are you willing to separate yourself from in order to send a message? What about TV - who is pro gun, pro 1st amendment, pro fourth amendment among your daily activities? I don't have a TV that is connected to any outside source of signals. What about your favorite radio stations? How would you go about finding out?


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I know I used what this guy said about Bummer as an example. But the big picture is liberals and democrats and even SOME Republicans want to make a big stink when someone says something that is not PC.. Look at what the Duck Dynasty guy said about what HE thought about gays. He was just stating his own opinion and people wanted to hang him for it. Then you have someone say say something else about a certain "thing" and people want to boycott whichever network or company that hosts that person. Advertisers are SCARED of gays,minorities and liberals! We need to make them afraid of us!! Minorities are JUST THAT!! They are a minority part of the population. We are the majority!! We NEED to show them that fact!! Something I have noticed in the past few years. Minorities only make up about 22-28% of the population from what I have read. But the make up 50% or more of the people in commercial and television. Even gays are in almost EVERY ****ing show that is on television these days!! You know why? Because all we do is sit back and do nothing about it! Just look at commercials these days, especially the big companies. You have almost every race, same sex couples and mixed raced couples..
> 
> I think WE should have a list of these companies and choose to use their business/service or not. WE ARE the majority. WE need to hurt them financially and maybe they will start listening to US!!


I'm not sure what statistics you're reading, but the white people are the minority in the United States. Most of those who are game changers are under 18 whose parents are of foreign descent. Throw in the mixed multitude (inter-racial marriages) and the whites in this country become an even more insignificant part of the political scenery. Bear in mind, most inter-racial families lean left / Democrat.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

PaulS said:


> The hard part is finding out what companies are fighting against us. You can find a list of companies that are anti-gun on the NRA website (I believe) but what about our 1st, 4th, 5th ect. amendment protected rights?
> 
> I know Google is a big offender of 5th and 4th amendment rights and that they are anti-2nd so I don't use anything Google. The AARP is anti 2nd amendment so when I found that out (and checked with them) I stopped that membership. There are stores and shops that are anti 2nd and 4th amendment and I refuse to do business with them. Anyplace that posts a "Gun Free Zone" sign I don't spend my money there. What about those big conglomerate corporations like Proctor and Gamble or Johnson and Johnson? What about car makers and housewares? Computer and peripheral manufacturers? What about software companies... Microsoft? anyone? I have a computer that is completely Microsoft free, anyone else?
> 
> What are you willing to separate yourself from in order to send a message? What about TV - who is pro gun, pro 1st amendment, pro fourth amendment among your daily activities? I don't have a TV that is connected to any outside source of signals. What about your favorite radio stations? How would you go about finding out?


PaulS - Many on this site are anti - Fourth Amendment. What happens to me here when I try and defend it?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The Resister said:


> PaulS - Many on this site are anti - Fourth Amendment. What happens to me here when I try and defend it?


I cannot speak for the rest, but sometimes I throw comments at you just to watch you spin. :evil:


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Inor said:


> I cannot speak for the rest, but sometimes I throw comments at you just to watch you spin. :evil:


I did for a very short time!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The guy is a black consevative


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't see many on this sight that are anti-4th... just a few that use different terms for undocumented aliens and would like to see them enter through the proper channels.
Resister, you get too tied up in the exact grammar to see the real problem. If you want to enter a foreign country you do it through the proper channels - if nothing else it is proper etiquette.
Entering in any other manner is dishonest.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> I cannot speak for the rest, but sometimes I throw comments at you just to watch you spin. :evil:


I still feel a tad guilty.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I am guilty and further more, I don't give a dam. There I said it! ::clapping:: Is typing "fire" allowed/illegal on a crowded internet forum?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

The Resister said:


> I'm not sure what statistics you're reading, but the white people are the minority in the United States. Most of those who are game changers are under 18 whose parents are of foreign descent. Throw in the mixed multitude (inter-racial marriages) and the whites in this country become an even more insignificant part of the political scenery. Bear in mind, most inter-racial families lean left / Democrat.


I hate to break it to you. But the whites aren't the minority YET!! I'm not sure where you get your numbers!! Last I heard, whites are supposed to be the minority around 2050 if things keep goin how they are.. Not yet though my friend..


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Liberal icon urges Obama impeachment

Correct - like impeachment first!



Denton said:


> Maybe he should have stattec with suggesting a trial, then work up to the hanging.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

SHIT PEOPLE, I was gonna take a few days off, and not post, but cant we stop argueing over the little stuff, and get back to the OP's suggestion, lets boycott, raise hell, make some changes.The ONLY thing that matters to RICH people is MONEY. We need to stop padding their pockets. Whatever it takes, lets work on the solution, not worry about the blame.......Donnie


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Deebo said:


> SHIT PEOPLE, I was gonna take a few days off, and not post, but cant we stop argueing over the little stuff, and get back to the OP's suggestion, lets boycott, raise hell, make some changes.The ONLY thing that matters to RICH people is MONEY. We need to stop padding their pockets. Whatever it takes, lets work on the solution, not worry about the blame.......Donnie


Thank you!! Liberals are GREAT at boycotting when something doesn't go their way or they are 'offended'. We need to start doing the same! Hurt them where it counts, their pocketbook! If an advertiser stops going with a conservative because gays or whoever complains about it. WE need to boycott them! Show them that we are STILL the majority in this country!!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> Thank you!! Liberals are GREAT at boycotting when something doesn't go their way or they are 'offended'. We need to start doing the same! *Hurt them where it counts,* their pocketbook! If an advertiser stops going with a conservative because gays or whoever complains about it. WE need to boycott them! Show them that we are STILL the majority in this country!!


How about we stick a foot in their mouth and just shut them up, that would really hurt them.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Thank you!! Liberals are GREAT at boycotting when something doesn't go their way or they are 'offended'. We need to start doing the same! Hurt them where it counts, their pocketbook! If an advertiser stops going with a conservative because gays or whoever complains about it. WE need to boycott them! Show them that we are STILL the majority in this country!!


It sounds good on paper. But how many of us buy stuff from liberals now? I hate sushi and Indian food. I do not even know what kale is. I have never been to a Whole Foods Market. We went to a Trader Joe's once about 8 years ago just to see what it was but I think we maybe spent $5. I do not know where Mrs Inor buys my clothes, but I am 99 and 44/100ths percent sure it is NOT Abercrombie & Fitch. I wear cowboy boots or hiking boots; I have never owned hippie sandals. I am sure most, if not all, of the guys I am working with this week are libtards, but all I am doing is putting THEIR money into MY checkbook, so stopping that does not really seem to be much of a boycott.

I am scratching my brain trying to think of any voluntary interaction that I have had with liberals in the last couple weeks and the only thing I can come up with was last night I implemented Meangreen's idea to great success. I took one of the cable locks that you get when you buy a new rifle and randomly locked a hippie's bike to the bike rack in downtown Palo Alto. The reaction was ever funnier than Meangreen suggested. I watched from the front window of a restaurant as I ate my supper. I thought the degenerate idiot was going to cry. I know I damn near was from laughing so hard.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I don't see many on this sight that are anti-4th... just a few that use different terms for undocumented aliens and would like to see them enter through the proper channels.
> Resister, you get too tied up in the exact grammar to see the real problem. If you want to enter a foreign country you do it through the proper channels - if nothing else it is proper etiquette.
> Entering in any other manner is dishonest.


With this stuff about aliens, there are two distinct issues:

1) Calling someone an _"illegal_" ANYTHING (or any similar reference such as enemy combatant / domestic terrorist, etc.) is antithetical to the objective of forcing Uncle Scam to abide by the Constitution since that term nullifies the presumption of innocence

2) *ALL* of the laws that weakened the Fourth Amendment were done under the guise of protecting the people against these so - called "_illegal_" aliens. That, PaulS, is why my fight has never been about foreigners, but rather the road we're taking that is costing us our Freedoms and Liberties. There are more sensible avenues to take to get the same job done without jeopardizing our own Rights.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Inor said:


> It sounds good on paper. But how many of us buy stuff from liberals now? I hate sushi and Indian food. I do not even know what kale is. I have never been to a Whole Foods Market. We went to a Trader Joe's once about 8 years ago just to see what it was but I think we maybe spent $5. I do not know where Mrs Inor buys my clothes, but I am 99 and 44/100ths percent sure it is NOT Abercrombie & Fitch. I wear cowboy boots or hiking boots; I have never owned hippie sandals. I am sure most, if not all, of the guys I am working with this week are libtards, but all I am doing is putting THEIR money into MY checkbook, so stopping that does not really seem to be much of a boycott.
> 
> I am scratching my brain trying to think of any voluntary interaction that I have had with liberals in the last couple weeks and the only thing I can come up with was last night I implemented Meangreen's idea to great success. I took one of the cable locks that you get when you buy a new rifle and randomly locked a hippie's bike to the bike rack in downtown Palo Alto. The reaction was ever funnier than Meangreen suggested. I watched from the front window of a restaurant as I ate my supper. I thought the degenerate idiot was going to cry. I know I damn near was from laughing so hard.


IT WAS YOU......And yes, I almost cried. I was grabbing my latte, headed over to a friends house to smoke some medical grade marijuana, and I knew they were "sparking up " without me.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I dont know of anything I have purchased that may have come from the liberals. 
I was always to fat for Ambercrombie and bitch shirts.
I just think SOMEHOW we need to get together and be heard. Progun rallies here in NM are few and far between. 
Only thing I can think of personally is to get some stickers and possibly T shirts, "PROUD GUN OWNER". There HAS to be more of us than there are these lefty's, its just that we have been silent to long.
I have never been one to openly shout on a soapbox, but If we dont STOP it now, when will we?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Deebo said:


> I just think SOMEHOW we need to get together and be heard. Progun rallies here in NM are few and far between.


That's the problem. Most of the right just want to be left the hell alone so we can live our lives, spend time with our families and enjoy the things that make us happy.

The left on the other hand aren't happy unless they're pissing in someone else's cereal. They aren't happy unless they're bitching and complaining about other people. They love to rally, and they love to protest and they love to be heard. They don't even care what it's about, Penn & Teller proved that when they went to a California rally and got over 500 signatures to ban the use of water.

I hate rallies. Unless it's a BBQ. If you bring a BBQ I'll come and protest whatever the hell you want, just put a hot dog in front of me.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Seeing as you are also in NM, I will hold you to the BBQ promise. I will make an announcement soon. I will also be needing a lot of help. HInt Hint.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> That's the problem. Most of the right just want to be left the hell alone so we can live our lives, spend time with our families and enjoy the things that make us happy.
> 
> The left on the other hand aren't happy unless they're pissing in someone else's cereal. They aren't happy unless they're bitching and complaining about other people. They love to rally, and they love to protest and they love to be heard. They don't even care what it's about, Penn & Teller proved that when they went to a California rally and got over 500 signatures to ban the use of water.
> 
> I hate rallies. Unless it's a BBQ. If you bring a BBQ I'll come and protest whatever the hell you want, just put a hot dog in front of me.


I understand that we dont like bitching and moaning, but we need to do somethig now, before its too late.


----------

